# Suppliers for pens and other small turning kits



## Treecycle Hardwoods

I spoke to Harry @longbeard last night and he hooked me up with some suppliers that I was previously unaware of. I had suppliers on my list that he didn't have. I thought it would be a good idea to put together a master list of everything. If you know of a supplier that is not on the list that I have missed let me know and I will edit my original post and add it. Maybe a Mod could make it a sticky thread once we get a good list complied. Some of these are obvious to some of us but for those just beginning I included them as a source.

Here is what I have in no particular order:


https://www.turnerswarehouse.com/
http://www.exoticblanks.com/
http://www.woodturningz.com/
http://www.bereahardwoods.com/
http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/
http://penkits.biz/
http://www.timberbits.com/
http://www.laulaupenkits.com/Default.asp
http://www.woodnwhimsies.com/
http://classicnib.com/
http://www.rockler.com/
http://www.woodcraft.com/
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/
http://www.pennstateind.com/
https://www.packardwoodworks.com/
http://vinceswoodnwonders.com/
http://arizonasilhouette.com/
http://woodpenpro.com/
http://www.silverpenparts.com/
http://woodworldtx.com/
http://www.dayacom.com.tw/
http://garypye.com/
http://penkitsuk.com/
http://www.hutproducts.com/
www.turntex.com
http://timberturners.com/
www.indy-pen-dance.com
http://www.smittyspenworks.com
http://www.penblanks.ca/home.php
http://richardlgreenwald.com/
http://penmakers.com/?page_id=5
http://www.randbcrafts.com/main_page.html
http://www.bulletpenkits.com
http://www.woodpenworks.com/cart/home.php
http://www.lazerlinez.com/index.php








The home of Australian native & introduced trees and shrubs PEN blanks


Pen, knife, box & jewellery blanks taken from local sources in South Australia; salvaged, recycled and processed wood from native and introduced trees & shrubs.



www.georges-bits-of-timber.com

Reactions: Like 8 | Thank You! 8 | Agree 1 | Great Post 3 | Informative 2 | Useful 2


----------



## Sprung

I have nothing to add to the list, but do want to say thank you for this list! I'm planning to get into turning in a couple/few months (or whenever I can get my shop put back together and up and running again) and that list of suppliers will be very very helpful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Caffery

Many thanks Greg!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Awesome ! Great idea Greg !!!!


----------



## Schroedc

www.turntex.com

He does various stabilized/cast blanks for pens and knife scales and has supplies for stabilization

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Schroedc said:


> www.turntex.com
> 
> He does various stabilized/cast blanks for pens and knife scales and has supplies for stabilization


I got that one added thank you sir!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjbear76

timberturners.com

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

bjbear76 said:


> timberturners.com


got it thank you much! they look to have good prices and selections.


----------



## SDB777

I'd be honored if the list was to include the PR blanks the wife and Bob pour for our website....there are 36 different swirled mixed blanks at this time. And larger can be made for the game call people.


www.slabsblanksandboards.com

My personal favorite for kits is: www.timberbits.com hard to beat those prices!


Scott (nice list!) B

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

SDB777 said:


> I'd be honored if the list was to include the PR blanks the wife and Bob pour for our website....there are 36 different swirled mixed blanks at this time. And larger can be made for the game call people.
> 
> 
> www.slabsblanksandboards.com
> 
> My personal favorite for kits is: www.timberbits.com hard to beat those prices!
> 
> 
> Scott (nice list!) B


I will add you to the list. Thanks for the link. Your blanks are looking good and are a fair price compared to what is being sold out there. I have timber bits on there already

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## longbeard

Nice laundry list Greg. :cool2: I had all but 2.

This does need to be a sticky, or it will get lost.


Harry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## longbeard

**WARNING** **WARNING** **WARNING**
STAY AWAY FROM THIS ONE!!!!!!!

http://pensupplies.com/

Someone there hijacked my debit card. Took 6 weeks to get 5 slimlines. This was very early in my turning. Several people will agree with this from there own experiences.

Do a search for this place and read the all the bad stuff 
Greg i would delete this one

Harry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Great list! I just made it a sticky....

Kudos Greg.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Greg - I added Mike and Linda at Indy-Pen-Dance. I have been buying from them for years and never had anything short of stellar device.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ssgmeader

Great list. Been meaning to do this for awhile!! Should add this one. They make the stainless steel Hancock and all the lazer line kits.
http://www.lazerlinez.com/products.php?cat=26

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rdabpenman

Great work on the list.
Here's another one you could add to the list:
http://www.penkits.com.cn/mes.asp

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss

After seeing the pix that @Bean_counter just posted, I've ordered some Le Roi kits from Smitty's Pen Works: http://www.smittyspenworks.com

I've bought a few stunning pen blanks (alumilite castings, no wood in the ones that I bought) from Wayne Ryan and just got some on order from Jonathon Brooks (I don't know if they have websites, I've reached them through IAP messaging and the FaceBook penturners' group.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

duncsuss said:


> After seeing the pix that @Bean_counter just posted, I've ordered some Le Roi kits from Smitty's Pen Works: http://www.smittyspenworks.com
> 
> I've bought a few stunning pen blanks (alumilite castings, no wood in the ones that I bought) from Wayne Ryan and just got some on order from Jonathon Brooks (I don't know if they have websites, I've reached them through IAP messaging and the FaceBook penturners' group.)


I added it thanks for the info.


----------



## Bean_counter

duncsuss said:


> After seeing the pix that @Bean_counter just posted, I've ordered some Le Roi kits from Smitty's Pen Works: http://www.smittyspenworks.com
> 
> I've bought a few stunning pen blanks (alumilite castings, no wood in the ones that I bought) from Wayne Ryan and just got some on order from Jonathon Brooks (I don't know if they have websites, I've reached them through IAP messaging and the FaceBook penturners' group.)


 
Yep Jonathon does alot of of my poly resin requests as well. Very good guy to deal with. Ol LeRoy told me had them listed on his site yesteday finally.


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns

Exotic Blanks are about the nicest people you'll ever want to deal with, and great prices too. I highly reccomend them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

PhoenixWoodDesigns said:


> Exotic Blanks are about the nicest people you'll ever want to deal with, and great prices too. I highly reccomend them.


they are on the list above. I agree Ed is awesome! He is a member of my local turning club and is a wealth of knowledge!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> they are on the list above. I agree Ed is awesome! He is a member of my local turning club and is a wealth of knowledge!



Yeah, I saw they were on the list and felt that they deserved special mention in the thread :) Both Ed and Dawn are awesome!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nate Bos

Here is a Canadian one, from Guelph, Ontario: William Wood Write http://www.penblanks.ca/home.php

They do a different sale every week, pretty good prices.
Thanks for the list, it's great!

PS. Would you consider adding location for the suppliers? Just a humble suggestion:)
Nate

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Nate Bos said:


> Here is a Canadian one, from Guelph, Ontario: William Wood Write http://www.penblanks.ca/home.php
> 
> They do a different sale every week, pretty good prices.
> Thanks for the list, it's great!
> 
> PS. Would you consider adding location for the suppliers? Just a humble suggestion:)
> Nate


you mean seperating them based on where the supplier is located?


----------



## Nate Bos

ya? I know for me in Canada it is really helpful to know where the business is located and if the location was listed behind the address it would save a lot of time.
just an idea though...


----------



## GaryL

Great list Greg. Thanks for putting it together.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shadetree_1

Well done Greg.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BarbS

Very useful list, Greg. One I didn't see there, that I'd highly recommend, is Richard Greenwald: http://richardlgreenwald.com/

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10

First thought: Great job.
Second: +1 for Sticky

http://bulletpenkits.com/ "Little River Crafts"

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss

I thought of another -- Elliott Landes, http://penmakers.com/?page_id=5 -- he sells a variety of components (clips, fountain pen nibs/sections, springs ... his assortment varies from time to time) but doesn't sell kits. Mostly of interest to folks wishing to do custom fountain pens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChrisK

Greg,
May I suggest the following website, please? http://www.randbcrafts.com/main_page.html
He sells truestone, M3 and ebonite blanks as well as some pen kits among whom the "Citizen" (randbcrafts exclusivity). For sure, a smart guy to deal with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Sorry for my slackish ways I just now got to looking at the last 3 suggestions and all 3 seem great so i added them to the list at the beginning of the thread.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

I just added a new site to the list at the beginning of this thread looks like they only have a few pen kits but have a really cool selection of laser inlay kits for many pen types take a looksey

http://www.lazerlinez.com/index.php


----------



## vsauder

It looks like pensupplies.com got the hint. The web page says the domain is for sale. Great domain name.


----------



## Jerry B

excellent list, good to have all options in 1 place
another you might want to add, a new company, in business for just 2 months, but different kits/looks/ and finishes .....
Jon David has one of the best customer support/service of any I have seen, and intentions are to keep adding products at affordable prices 
includes really nice rollerball / fountain pen combo kits with non-standard finishes.

Signature Pen Supply
http://signaturepensupply.com/

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

I added it to the list.

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Great list, thank you for taking the time to have it all in one place.


----------



## Mel Wofford

For members who also turn acrylics is there a place here where we can offer blanks, I use Alumilte, for sale to our members. Eventually I will be doing hybrids exclusively, but I need to recoup a bit of my investment before I do that.


----------



## ripjack13

Mel Wofford said:


> For members who also turn acrylics is there a place here where we can offer blanks, I use Alumilte, for sale to our members. Eventually I will be doing hybrids exclusively, but I need to recoup a bit of my investment before I do that.



Right here....
http://woodbarter.com/forums/woodworking-related-items-for-sale-trade-or-wtb.32/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Found one not on the list. They have some daycom stuff some psi stuff and ship fast with a bag of snacks. 

https://www.turnerswarehouse.com/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Found one not on the list. They have some daycom stuff some psi stuff and ship fast with a bag of snacks.
> 
> https://www.turnerswarehouse.com/




Added to the list....


----------



## ripjack13

I'll have to go through the list to clean it up.


----------



## Joe Williams

Fantastic thanks!


----------



## Jerry B

Just a quick heads up , Signature Pen Supply is no longer in business, so you probably want to remove it from the list of vendors.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Yea....I just looked this morning too. 
Thanks for the reminder Jerry.


----------



## lathemaster

Please add 
http://penmaker.store

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## vonaltenhofen

I'd like to nominate two sites from Deutschland. I have dealt with both. They were using the Schmidt click mechanism years before Penn State figured it out. I go here for a lot of kitless pen parts. Google will translate if your Deutschspracher ist nicht so gut.






Startseite - Drechselstube Neckarsteinach


Drechseln macht Spaß! Unter diesem Motto bieten wir seit 30 Jahren ein handwerkliches Freizeitvergnügen der besonderen Art. Unser fachlich und didaktisch erprobtes Kurssystem ermöglicht allen Interessierten (auch ohne Vorkenntnisse) einen schrittweisen Einstieg in die Welt des Drechselns. In...



www.drechselstube.de












SchreibGeräteDesign Gerhard Liebensteiner







www.liebensteiner-shop.de

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss

vonaltenhofen said:


> I'd like to nominate two sites from Deutschland. I have dealt with both. They were using the Schmidt click mechanism years before Penn State figured it out. I go here for a lot of kitless pen parts. Google will translate if your Deutschspracher ist nicht so gut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Startseite - Drechselstube Neckarsteinach
> 
> 
> Drechseln macht Spaß! Unter diesem Motto bieten wir seit 30 Jahren ein handwerkliches Freizeitvergnügen der besonderen Art. Unser fachlich und didaktisch erprobtes Kurssystem ermöglicht allen Interessierten (auch ohne Vorkenntnisse) einen schrittweisen Einstieg in die Welt des Drechselns. In...
> 
> 
> 
> www.drechselstube.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SchreibGeräteDesign Gerhard Liebensteiner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.liebensteiner-shop.de



Thanks Richard - always good to have another source for parts. I don't buy many kits these days, but those Schmidt click mechanisms fit beautifully in the end of some sticks of vintage celluloid I collected a while back


----------



## ripjack13

I should go through this thread and get rid of the old defunct links....
Thanks for the reminder.
Richard, I'll add the link you have also....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gimpy

George’s bits of timber









The home of Australian native & introduced trees and shrubs PEN blanks


Pen, knife, box & jewellery blanks taken from local sources in South Australia; salvaged, recycled and processed wood from native and introduced trees & shrubs.



www.georges-bits-of-timber.com

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

gimpy said:


> George’s bits of timber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The home of Australian native & introduced trees and shrubs PEN blanks
> 
> 
> Pen, knife, box & jewellery blanks taken from local sources in South Australia; salvaged, recycled and processed wood from native and introduced trees & shrubs.
> 
> 
> 
> www.georges-bits-of-timber.com



Thanks Terry, I added it to the list....


----------



## BoonareeBurl

I've bought some wood from here and found it to be satisfactory with fair prices. Shipping was fast and communication was good.









Wood turning supply, wood blocks, exotic wood


Exotic wood, Domestic wood, burl wood, stabilizing, dye wood, casting, pens, bowl blanks, wood, burl,bowl,woodworking,resin,sos,sos-726,shed life,wood lathe,woodturning,Spectraply, segmented wood,duck call,turkey pot,colored wood,call block,pen blank



oakbrookwoodturningsupply.com

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------

